# Wow us with your talents



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

As we all know, the women or AT are beautiful, clever and witty, but what you do for a living? Whatever your age or career, it's all worthy, so please share.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm a digital imaging specialist (lovingly known as the "scan monkey") for an architectural picture library. I scan new submissions, as well as the library backlog on the Ferrari of scanners, then I do image manipulations such as color balancing, cleaning, etc, then add metadata and prepare them for our database and website.

Of course, I've given my month's notice now that I'm relocating to the US, so I'll be looking for a job come September, if anyone wants to hire me...


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> As we all know, the women or AT are beautiful, clever and witty, but what you do for a living? Whatever your age or career, it's all worthy, so *please share*.



Yes....*please share*!! Include a posted picture of your boat   :wink: :tongue:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Click....you asked for it....

I work for a poultry broker and processor. We buy and sell truck loads of chicken (parts) at a time. I do all the Accouts Payable, Recievable, truck logistics, and Payroll.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Yes....*please share*!! Include a posted picture of your boat   :wink: :tongue:


Ok boy toy....you keep that up and I will return the V.S purchase  :wink:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Ok boy toy....you keep that up and I will return the V.S purchase  :wink:



:zip: Got me on that one


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> :zip: Got me on that one


I knew you would see things my way


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Hey Click....you asked for it....
> 
> I work for a poultry broker and processor. We buy and sell truck loads of chicken (parts) at a time. I do all the Accouts Payable, Recievable, truck logistics, and Payroll.


Do you still like chicken, mama?

V.S. purchase, huh?? Remember, the motto of this thread is *please share* :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Clickerati said:


> Do you still like chicken, mama?
> 
> V.S. purchase, huh?? Remember, the motto of this thread is *please share* :wink:


Oh yeah...I still like chicken...because I am in the office, I never actually have to look at it...lol

VS...Victoria Secret


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Oh yeah...I still like chicken...because I am in the office, I never actually have to look at it...lol
> 
> VS...Victoria Secret


Oh, Shawn, you'd better behave or you'll be V.S. (very sorry)!! :wink:

I like chicken, too. I'd like to keep a couple of chickens in the yard for their eggs. Ever heard of an eglu ?


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

OK--

Paralegal, eyeing law school next fall (fingers crossed)
Rancher, I raise horses, nubian goats and sheep

On the weekends I rodeo, am on the Miss Rodeo Washington Association Board of Directors (If I cant win it, I'm gonna run it) and I judge rodeo queen contests.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Oh, Shawn, you'd better behave or you'll be V.S. (very sorry)!! :wink:


Sorry fellas I tried for ya  :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

3dmama said:


> Ok boy toy....you keep that up and I will return the V.S purchase  :wink:


.

Ouch a with hold of the weapons of mass distraction.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Ok boy toy....you keep that up and I will return the V.S purchase  :wink:


OKkkkkk......I'll be the one............ :teeth:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

*Jerry*

Be careful! I was asking for pictures also. :mg:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Be careful! I was asking for pictures also. :mg:



ooops......I shoulda knowed you was on da ball......as you da man !!!! :thumbs_up :wink: :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry's made a career of begging :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Be careful! I was asking for pictures also. :mg:



You dont need pics....unless your memory is bad :mg: :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Jerry's made a career of begging:wink:


Begging for a drink after hours and hours......ooooops...hushhhhhh :tongue:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> You dont need pics....unless your memory is bad :mg: :wink:




:zip: :wink:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Be careful! I was asking for pictures also. :mg:


Boat pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Boat pictures!!!!!!!!!!



LOL :smile:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

New term? We used to call it submarine races..... :zip:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Leigh,
I think your thread has been hijacked.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Leigh,
> I think your thread has been hijacked.


"As we all know, the women or AT are beautiful, clever and witty, but what you do for a living? Whatever your age or career, *it's all worthy*, so please share."

Cfuhrer,
I agree with Leigh's question. "*it's all worthy*" :thumbs_up .When the fellas looked at this post having a boat is *worthy* item!!!!!!! :wink: 

NOW JERRY/MAMA get your minds out of the gutter :mg:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Leigh,
> I think your thread has been hijacked.


Thats what I do for a living.......geez, cant please some people :tongue: :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

NOW JERRY/MAMA get your minds out of the gutter :mg:     [/QUOTE]

Do I have to?? :sad: :sad: Life is much more interesting in the gutter :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

3dmama said:


> Do I have to?? :sad: :sad: Life is much more interesting in the gutter :wink:


That it is!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello

A picture is worth a 1000 words.
And every thing is up front  :thumbs_up 

Unk a few steps to go to be a :angel:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Leigh,
> I think your thread has been hijacked.


At least it's not as boring as it was this afternoon.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

I am a second year law student studying agricultural law. 

Man, that sounds really unexciting!!!! I should make something up....


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

RG, there is a real need for that type expertise in NE Arkansas. We have to send our farm clients to Pine Bluff as it is now.

Pics of the boat's would be good, and decoys and fetch dogs and waders. Bonus points for not only owning but knowing how to use a duck call properly. :smile:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I am a second year law student studying agricultural law.
> 
> Man, that sounds really unexciting!!!! I should make something up....


Hey, at least its not tax law.

Where are you going to school??
Is Ag Law an acutal program there, out here Ag law is not so much what you practice but who you practice it for.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Registered nurse right now searching for a job  

Surely will find one soon. Thinking about going back into peds for a while; kids are awesome to work with. 

The last job I had (loved the work/hated the hours) When I told one of my clients I was quitting; he cried. I reassured my client that there would be other nurses to provide care....the reply was.....not one like you :embarasse 

Moments like that make it worth my while  

Samantha Smith, R.N.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

bowtech_babe said:


> Registered nurse right now searching for a job
> 
> Surely will find one soon. Thinking about going back into peds for a while; kids are awesome to work with.
> 
> ...


If you were my nurse, I would have cried too.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Ivorytooth said:


> If you were my nurse, I would have cried too.


Now bend over and say ahhh>>>>>>  <<<<<<<<

Samantha


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ill take you for a nurse anyday*

Now you might cause me high blood pressure at times. :tongue: 

You kick butt this weekend and I wish you all the luck

You go girl


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Now you might cause me high blood pressure at times. :tongue:
> 
> You kick butt this weekend and I wish you all the luck
> 
> You go girl


Now you go and make me blush  

I will do my best and see where that lands me. Hey it is a resort if I dont make it then hey it is a resort  

Shot against one of my top competitors over the weekend and ended up meer 6 points behind her  

Samantha


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

bowtech_babe said:


> Now bend over and say ahhh>>>>>>  <<<<<<<<
> 
> Samantha


Ok, never mind if you are gonna make me do that.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Ivorytooth said:


> Ok, never mind if you are gonna make me do that.


Awww you're no fun  

Samantha


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Hey, at least its not tax law.
> 
> Where are you going to school??
> Is Ag Law an acutal program there, out here Ag law is not so much what you practice but who you practice it for.


I go to school at the University of Arkansas Law School, it is the only Law School in the nation w/ an actual Ag Law program. It is an extra year but you'll graduate w/ your Juris Doctorate and your L.L.M, which will be a Master's in Agri Law. It is a really awesome program. Tyson's Chicken and Walmart have really been influential in getting the program funded.....

There is alot of really neat opportunities w/ it...Hopefully tons of farmers will let me hunt on their land for helping them....Alot of involvment w/ management of deer/turks/etc and different regulations w/ hunting too...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

BTinAR said:


> RG, there is a real need for that type expertise in NE Arkansas. We have to send our farm clients to Pine Bluff as it is now.
> 
> Pics of the boat's would be good, and decoys and fetch dogs and waders. Bonus points for not only owning but knowing how to use a duck call properly. :smile:


Yeah, everyone keeps on telling me that is where I need to move, but I just don't think I'll be able to do it....I'm not very big and the mosquitos over there scare me!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Razorback Girl*

Hunting buddy of mine is attending school there. He is in a hunting fraternity there.

His name is David Louks. Great guy! He brought his 10yr old brother for his first deer harvest. I think he is a Junior. I give him a hard time when them Hogs lose in football. :mg: 

He been hunting with me from a young age. He loves hunting around Arkansas.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I go to school at the University of Arkansas Law School, it is the only Law School in the nation w/ an actual Ag Law program. It is an extra year but you'll graduate w/ your Juris Doctorate and your L.L.M, which will be a Master's in Agri Law. It is a really awesome program. Tyson's Chicken and Walmart have really been influential in getting the program funded.....
> 
> There is alot of really neat opportunities w/ it...Hopefully tons of farmers will let me hunt on their land for helping them....Alot of involvment w/ management of deer/turks/etc and different regulations w/ hunting too...


Wow, I may have to change my mind as to where I am going to school. Correct me if I'm wrong but I've heard that in actual practice the LLM doesn't provide that much of an advantage, just in hiring... not that that is anything to scoff at. After all getting hired is half the battle, (passing the bar is the other). Can the LLM be doubled with the MBA program?

For whatever you want to say about their business practices, union policies, etc Tyson and Wal-Mart do occasionally do some very good things.

Oh yeah, the opportunities are endless; government work, corporate farms, private practice.

So what did you major in for your undergrad studies?

Best of luck and keep us updated!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Wow, I may have to change my mind as to where I am going to school. Correct me if I'm wrong but I've heard that in actual practice the LLM doesn't provide that much of an advantage, just in hiring... not that that is anything to scoff at. After all getting hired is half the battle, (passing the bar is the other). Can the LLM be doubled with the MBA program?
> 
> For whatever you want to say about their business practices, union policies, etc Tyson and Wal-Mart do occasionally do some very good things.
> 
> ...



I majored in computer engineering w/ my minor in agri business....I eventually plan on opening up a horse breeding or training type facility.... UA also has a program that you can get your MBA while you are getting your law degree, they make you add a couple of classes thru the business college but I here it isn't that difficult....

You can take your bar after your third year in the summer, then that fall you'll start the LLM program....So most people completely the 4th year are already lawyers....If you complete that degree you are almost guaranteed a job in any agri field of your choice, so I think you learn alot w/ the classes you get to take but it is mainly a HUGE help w/ getting hired at the place/job/area of your choosing....

Hope that helps!!!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Hunting buddy of mine is attending school there. He is in a hunting fraternity there.
> 
> His name is David Louks. Great guy! He brought his 10yr old brother for his first deer harvest. I think he is a Junior. I give him a hard time when them Hogs lose in football. :mg:
> 
> He been hunting with me from a young age. He loves hunting around Arkansas.


Hmmm, that name doesn't ring a bell, I wonder what Frat he is in....I know alot of people that age so I bet we know similiar people....

I bet you'll be able to give in a really big hard time this year w/ the football team outlook!!!! :zip:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

My current title is PDM Coordinator. Translation, project work with IT and Engineers. 
Past lives:
Documentation Supervisor
Massage Therapist
Neuromuscular Therapist
Document Control Specialist
BOM Coordinator (not that kind of bomb)
QA Auditor
Assembly
Medical Assistant (I made kids cry from giving them shots and doing allergy testing.)  


Still haven't found my "calling".


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> ...Still haven't found my "calling".


The most interesting people usually haven't...


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

I am a senior in college... majoring in Environmental Science with a concentration in Environmental Managment and Policy. 

Although I'm not totally sure what I want to go into when I graduate, I am leaning toward being an Environmental Health Inspector. 

Until then I'm a poor college student who babysits. haha :shade:


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

RG, what do you mean? We have Houston the Nutt, we are going far :wink: 

I am sure you haven't but don't overlook the seed and chem companies. Got some connections with Pioneer Seed if you need me to check out the job prospects.


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

I hardley ever post but what the heck!!! For 8 years I have been a Pediatric RN our local hospital !!! I can't forget about being a mom to three kids!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

love'n-archery said:


> I hardley ever post but what the heck!!! For 8 years I have been a Pediatric RN our local hospital !!! I can't forget about being a mom to three kids!!!


Post woman! We need you!!! :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

I have no idea what I want to be when I grow up.



For now, I'm a partner in a small commercial real estate management company. When I say small, I mean small. Just me and my partner. He is pretty much retired, he deserves it. I run the place, which means I do a lot of different things. I'm the secretary, receptionist, book keeper, maintenance person, property manager, go-fer, you name it.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

love'n-archery....The more the merrier on this forum....glad you decided to post.


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Post woman! We need you!!! :wink:



How can I refuse !! :wink: Thanks


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

love'n-archery said:


> How can I refuse !! :wink: Thanks


Yay!! That's we we like to hear. You're coming to the calendar girls weekend, Shell!!


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

BTinAR said:


> RG, there is a real need for that type expertise in NE Arkansas. We have to send our farm clients to Pine Bluff as it is now.


Send 'em into Memphis to Frazier, Barnes and Associates.... I worked for them for just a short time between jobs. They are actually a agri based consulting firm, but just an awesome group of guys.... and a lot closer than Pine Bluff.

Now my expertise is "Jack of all trades, master of none". I am in title an "Exec Admin Assit", but as you all know, that means I get to do whatever needs to be done. I work for the plant manager of Great Dane Trailers in the Flatbed Mft (Memphis) Facility. I have done payroll, inventory maintenance, secretarial (and no, I don't have to buy anniversary gifts for my boss's wife), plant efficiency reporting, pc maintenance and repair.... etc. Hey, at least it's not boring,,, I've got variety. But the best part is, I have computer and internet access ALL DAY LONG! :teeth: That is for now anyway! Our mfg lines are moving at the end of the year.. relocating into east Tennessee.. and I'm not going with it...


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Glowbug, thanks for the heads up. We will check them out. The folks in Pine Bluff are proven in the field and easy to work with. Closer would be nice though. Any more shoots in Marion this year? Me and a couple buddies might be able to add a little traditional flavor to the mix if'n ya'll let stickbows shoot.


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

calendar girls weekend? :embarasse


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Forgot to add when you get ready ot look for a new job shoot me a note. I have a good friend in the load broker business in Memphis that I can get you an interview with if you are interested.


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

BTinAR said:


> . Any more shoots in Marion this year? Me and a couple buddies might be able to add a little traditional flavor to the mix if'n ya'll let stickbows shoot.


Hey BT... the club in Marion is no longer  . But, there is an all traditional club that shoots over at Herb Parson's Lake out in Fayette County... "LostTribe" is the name of the club. They also do some open shoots and allow compounds.. when they do that it is the Wolf River Bowhunters. Wolf River will shoot on Aug 14th. Ty over at Ev. Arch. can give you more info on Lost Tribe... those guys have a blast.

And hey, may just yell back at ya about the job interview! :thumbs_up


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going to try to make the 9/10 shoot w/ Lost Tribe. I have a few friends that shoot there.

Just let me know on the other.


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

Alittle slow but I figured out the calendar girl weekend!!!! I am so for that idea !!!! Count me in !!:wink: 
Shell


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

love'n-archery said:


> Alittle slow but I figured out the calendar girl weekend!!!! I am so for that idea !!!! Count me in !!:wink:
> Shell


Sweet!! You and Christa can travel together to wherever it is we're meeting.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

love'n-archery said:


> Alittle slow but I figured out the calendar girl weekend!!!! I am so for that idea !!!! Count me in !!:wink:
> Shell


OH NOOOOOOO not so fast there sista..........you have to post your pic and the Board of Directors has to approve it. AND we dont like to be kept waitin


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> OH NOOOOOOO not so fast there sista..........you have to post your pic and the Board of Directors has to approve it. AND we dont like to be kept waitin



Keep them straight Jerry :thumbs_up


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Where's Ms March today??? :tongue:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> OH NOOOOOOO not so fast there sista..........you have to post your pic and the Board of Directors has to approve it. AND we dont like to be kept waitin


Sit down and behave lest you feel the sting of my hairbrush!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Where's Ms March today??? :tongue:


More importantly, where's Mighty Mainer??? :sad:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Where's Ms March today??? :tongue:


Online Victoria Secret Shopping :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Clickerati said:


> Sit down and behave lest you feel the sting of my hairbrush!



Get him Click....hes gonna scare the new girl away in her first day


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

3dmama said:


> Get him Click....hes gonna scare the new girl away in her first day


Nawwww,
Shell's tougher than that and she's been lurking so she knows what Jerry's all about.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> Nawwww,
> Shell's tougher than that and she's been lurking so she knows what Jerry's all about.


Wait  Do any of us know what Jerry's *REALLY* all about  :tongue:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

3dmama said:


> Wait  Do any of us know what Jerry's *REALLY* all about  :tongue:


Hmmm, food for thought there mama.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Wait  Do any of us know what Jerry's *REALLY* all about  :tongue:


We all know, but none of us dare admit it...


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Now now, don't go abusing Jerry. Us younger guys are trying to learn from the master :shade: .

Jerry,
You 'da man! :beer: 

David


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> We all know, but none of us dare admit it...


Fess up Leigh.........c'mon hun.......can I bribe ya with a back massage? 

Brutha Dave, here's to ya....... :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Get him Click....hes gonna scare the new girl away in her first day


Mama.......we're buddies right???? :shade:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Fess up Leigh.........c'mon hun.......can I bribe ya with a back massage?


I prefer Thai massage and I've got quite a capable assistant for that these days :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Mama.......we're buddies right???? :shade:


yes we are buddies for sure.....but I gotta warn the new girls about you. It just would not feel right if I didnt...lmao


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

yoda4x4 said:


> Now now, don't go abusing Jerry. Us younger guys are trying to learn from the master :shade: .
> 
> Jerry,
> You 'da man! :beer:
> ...



David... careful what ya wish for :mg:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

3dmama said:


> yes we are buddies for sure.....but I gotta warn the new girls about you. It just would not feel right if I didnt...lmao


Ummmm.........you have a short memory? Maybe I need to warn the "guy" about you.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

sebarrier said:


> David... careful what ya wish for :mg:


Dang, now I got Sarah piling on..........life is good !!!!! :thumbs_up :tongue:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Ummmm.........you have a short memory? Maybe I need to warn the "guy" about you.


Please do! :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Please do! :wink:


Hey there ole buddy Shawn, fancy you just happen to pop in......... :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Ummmm.........you have a short memory? Maybe I need to warn the "guy" about you.


He's past being warned, Jerry...
Don't you know he's been caught hook, line and sinker?
Did you not see mama reelin' him into the boat?

He just needs a few more crispies taken from him and to be clobbered with a new VS purchase. 

That'll keep him quiet for at least a long weekend :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

3dmama said:


> yes we are buddies for sure.....but I gotta warn the new girls about you. It just would not feel right if I didnt...lmao


Lambs to slaughter and all that.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> He's past being warned, Jerry...
> Don't you know he's been caught hook, line and sinker?
> Did you not see mama reelin' him into the boat?
> 
> ...


Leigh, the real test to see if he is reeled in is if Mama has his credit card and is ordering from VS. My money is on Shawn


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> He's past being warned, Jerry...
> Don't you know he's been caught hook, line and sinker?
> Did you not see mama reelin' him into the boat?
> 
> ...



Boat....Thats what I am talking about! :thumbs_up Mama please send me a picture of the boat.  :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Leigh, the real test to see if he is reeled in is if Mama has his credit card and is ordering from VS. My money is on Shawn


I'll have your crispie, Jerry, cuz mama won a looooong time ago :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Shawn, let's hijack this thread with fishin talk........LMAO


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Shawn, let's hijack this thread with fishin talk........LMAO


Get the NET! :mg:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Shawn, let's hijack this thread with fishin talk........LMAO


Sore losers :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Get the NET! :mg:


LMAO......too funny.......man Clickie is fast on that enter button.......


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Get him Click....hes gonna scare the new girl away in her first day



Heck no I don't scare that easy !!! I have been hangin around my husband and his archery buddies for way to long!! As for posting a picture.....I will have to get back to ya!!!!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> LMAO......too funny.......man Clickie is fast on that enter button.......


It's not the first time I've been called fast...(and it's a submit button, dear)


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Shawn, let's hijack this thread with fishin talk........LMAO



Mama is looking for bait at VS.... :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Mama is looking for bait at VS.... :wink:


As if she needs to... :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Ummmm.........you have a short memory? Maybe I need to warn the "guy" about you.



You can warn all you want to....but I put him on a stringer and he CANT get away :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

love'n-archery said:


> Heck no I don't scare that easy !!! I have been hangin around my husband and his archery buddies for way to long!! As for posting a picture.....I will have to get back to ya!!!!!!


That a girl ! Already proud of ya!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> You can warn all you want to....but I put him on a stringer and he CANT get away :wink:


What was that about a net, Shawn???


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

3dmama said:


> You can warn all you want to....but I put him on a stringer and he CANT get away :wink:


Stop LUAO when you post.......the words are all scribbly


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Mama is looking for bait at VS.... :wink:


I got all the *bait* i need darling


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

3dmama said:


> I got all the *bait* i need darling


I am NOT touching that one !


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I am NOT touching that one !


No, but Shawn will be :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> No, but Shawn will be :wink:


Just one?


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> I got all the *bait* i need darling



:zip: Speechless :tongue:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I am NOT touching that one !


smart boy


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

3dmama said:


> smart boy


Until you tell him he can, :wink:


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> No, but Shawn will be :wink:



Ooooooh! High five Leigh, that was a good one. Ya'll are cracking me up!!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> :zip: Speechless :tongue:


You definatly will be speechless :wink: :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Just one?


You use your imagination, I'll use mine...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

sebarrier said:


> Ooooooh! High five Leigh, that was a good one. Ya'll are cracking me up!!


Heyyyyyyy who's side you on? You said you were on my side......hahahaha  :cocktail: :beer:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Clickerati said:


> He's past being warned, Jerry...
> Don't you know he's been caught hook, line and sinker?
> Did you not see mama reelin' him into the boat?
> 
> ...


I sure am glad I have you watching out for me while I am away  these boys can gang up on ya fast when you not watching


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Heyyyyyyy who's side you on? You said you were on my side......hahahaha  :cocktail: :beer:


She'll always be on my side, Jerry...we're family!! :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> You use your imagination, I'll use mine...


Ohhhhhhhh could we do some damage.......


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> I sure am glad I have you watching out for me while I am away


I'd never let you down, mama!!! :teeth: :wink:


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> She'll always be on my side, Jerry...we're family!! :wink:



Yep, Sorry Jerry  Leigh takes good care of me so I gotta stick with the girls...

chicks before d...uh nevermind


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> I'd never let you down, mama!!! :teeth: :wink:


I know you can keep it up


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

sebarrier said:


> chicks before d...uh nevermind


Dam good thing I wasnt drinking something then.......


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

sebarrier said:


> Yep, Sorry Jerry  Leigh takes good care of me so I gotta stick with the girls...


Love you, Sarah x



sebarrier said:


> chicks before d...uh nevermind


OMG...my sides hurt from laughing!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I know you can keep it up


There have been no complaints so far...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Shawn, dont just sit there, jump in.........LMAO


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I know you can keep it up



I guess that's more than you can say for yourself huh Jerry?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Shawn, dont just sit there, jump in.........LMAO


He can't, he's on a stringer...


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Shawn, dont just sit there, jump in.........LMAO


Momma must be using her weapons of mass distraction


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Momma must be using her weapons of mass distraction


Nah, he's just too busy cleaning the house to reply...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

sebarrier said:


> I guess that's more than you can say for yourself huh Jerry?


OMG Sarah........now that is soooo funny and sooooo not true........hahahaha


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

sebarrier said:


> I guess that's more than you can say for yourself huh Jerry?


Ouch, thats gonna leave a mark!!


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Momma must be using her weapons of mass distraction



Yes she is. :mg:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Shawn, dont just sit there, jump in.........LMAO


He is speechless remember......he has visions of purple, black, white, olive green and none!!!! :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Ouch, thats gonna leave a mark!!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh could I ever ......... :tongue: :teeth: :zip:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

3dmama said:


> He is speechless remember......he has visions of purple, black, white, olive green and none!!!! :wink:


Oh man.........Shawn, they know our weaknesses :tongue:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Shawn, dont just sit there, jump in.........LMAO


Jerry maybe it's time to talk something other than fishing.

How about them RED SOX :mg:    LOL


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> He is speechless remember......he has visions of purple, black, white, olive green and none!!!! :wink:


Then you'll blind him and have to take all his crispies by default!
Good thinking, mama!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Jerry maybe it's time to talk something other than fishing.
> 
> How about them RED SOX :mg:    LOL


You wear red socks? You were right Mama  :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Then you'll blind him and have to take all his crispies by default!
> Good thinking, mama!!



She has to work/shoot for her signed crispies


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Jerry maybe it's time to talk something other than fishing.
> 
> How about them RED SOX :mg:    LOL


Baseball is good!!!!! Bats and Balls what more could a girl ask for


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Shawn said:


> She has to work/shoot for her signed crispies


LOL...she'll be working it, Shawnie! 

Geesh, you should know that by now!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Baseball is good!!!!! Bats and Balls what more could a girl ask for


A home run?


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> You wear red socks? You were right Mama  :teeth: :teeth:



Don't tell me Yankees????? :thumbs_do


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Baseball is good!!!!! Bats and Balls what more could a girl ask for


Stick ball?? Is it that kinda weather??


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Clickerati said:


> Then you'll blind him and have to take all his crispies by default!
> Good thinking, mama!!


Crispies are only a small part of what Im takin


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> A home run?



Grand Slam!!!! :tongue:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Grand Slam!!!! :tongue:


Now we are thinking alike :tongue:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

At a time like this, I can only think...where's Moxie and his video camera???


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> At a time like this, I can only think...where's Moxie and his video camera???


Five weeks, six days hun, hang in there.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Five weeks, six days hun, hang in there.


I need all the support I can get, Christa, thanks!!!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Clickerati said:


> I need all the support I can get, Christa, thanks!!!


We are all behind ya Click....We can wait for you, Moxie and that video camera to get rolling


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> We are all behind ya Click....We can wait for you, Moxie and that video camera to get rolling


Oh no, don't give him any ideas!!! :mg:


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Camera??? Did someone say camera?


Lights... camera... action! Hey now!!!
:mg: :zip:  

David


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Clickerati said:


> Oh no, don't give him any ideas!!! :mg:


LMAO.....ideas and imagination are great for relationships :thumbs_up


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

3dmama said:


> LMAO.....ideas and imagination are great for relationships :thumbs_up



yep, along with a dose of spontaneity


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

3dmama said:


> LMAO.....ideas and imagination are great for relationships :thumbs_up


Ideas and imagination have lead me and past girlfriends in situations of .. uh... nevermind :secret: 

David


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

yoda4x4 said:


> Ideas and imagination have lead me and past girlfriends in situations of .. uh... nevermind :secret:
> 
> David


EXACTLY MY POINT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Tenspot said:


> yep, along with a dose of spontaneity


you are correct


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> LMAO.....ideas and imagination are great for relationships :thumbs_up


I don't think I can discuss Moxie's imagination here :zip:


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

yoda4x4 said:


> Camera??? Did someone say camera?
> 
> 
> Lights... camera... action! Hey now!!!
> ...



Did someone say action? :tongue:


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

LOL, but with lights and camera??


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Tenspot said:


> LOL, but with lights and camera??


Occassionally, just to keep things interesting.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

sebarrier said:


> Did someone say action? :tongue:





cfuhrer said:


> Occassionally, just to keep things interesting.


You gals are spectacular!!! So when are we all meeting??? :angel: :wink: 

David


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> Occassionally, just to keep things interesting.


Peaks my interest!! :tongue: Course, many things do >>>>


----------



## kenaiqueen (Jul 15, 2005)

...So what are the chances of you all coming to AK for the ATGirls weekend?! I'm afraid I'll miss it otherwise!



Clickerati said:


> Sweet!! You and Christa can travel together to wherever it is we're meeting.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

sebarrier said:



> Did someone say action? :tongue:


Yeah, in 5 weeks!!! :wink: :tongue:


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I think Alaska would be a great idea for it. I will even volunteer to be the man unit/servant for the weekend (wink, wink)


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

*I'm not a girl*

but I'm a welder


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jeremy Loop said:


> but I'm a welder


Cool! I want to learn to weld!


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

I weld with lasers....


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

*reply*

Welding is not all that hard. It sometimes hurts at times. 


Laser welding. Sounds cool I just GMAW SMAW GTAW and FCAW


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Jeremy,

15mm pen in single pass, no filler, at 80 inches per minute + depending on joint design and material with our 12Kw Co2. You should "hear" it!


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

Tensopt,

That sounds awesome. Have you heard of friction stir welding? Its really neat if you have not heard of it check out the AWS website.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Tenspot, I never welded with lasers, but years ago (early 80's) I used 5 and 10Kw CO2 lasers to cut and or heat-treat metals, and a Yag to cut. The Yag sounded like a machine gun.


----------



## SweetShot (Aug 16, 2005)

*What I do...*

I'm a domestic engineer. In other words, a stay at home mom.


----------



## Deedle Bug (Feb 25, 2005)

I work for a safety/environmental consulting company. I keep our website up to date and running properly.


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

SweetShot said:


> I'm a domestic engineer. In other words, a stay at home mom.


A very admirable talent SS. In the days of $3 gas, I spect many families will cut down to 1 working parent.


----------



## vabowhntr (Jun 29, 2004)

Tenspot said:


> A very admirable talent SS. In the days of $3 gas, I spect many families will cut down to 1 working parent.


Good thought, but when my wife "retired" (in her mid 20's) from work 8 years ago, I think our gas bill went up. It seems it is just soooo boring to stay home. 

Of course, now she is a part time kickboxing instructor and most of her running around is to teach or take a class, so I am more than willling to pay for the gas...


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

*my turn...*

here's what i do!

full time job... classified. lets just say i know a lot about the ppl of michigan and their hobbies. on the weekends... barista. i make fancy coffee. single skinny sun's flare, anyone? :wink: my dear friends, PLEASE TIP WELL! i live off that tip jar... and gas prices aren't going down anytime soon. with the rest of my time i run, take my dogs for walks, and get hit by drunk men at the bar. that's about it!!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

HIT ON... HIT ON... i don't mean they hit me. :mg: 

wow that was certainly a typo!!

"get hit ON by drunk men"




bluesun7602 said:


> here's what i do!
> 
> full time job... classified. lets just say i know a lot about the ppl of michigan and their hobbies. on the weekends... barista. i make fancy coffee. single skinny sun's flare, anyone? :wink: my dear friends, PLEASE TIP WELL! i live off that tip jar... and gas prices aren't going down anytime soon. with the rest of my time i run, take my dogs for walks, and get hit by drunk men at the bar. that's about it!!


----------



## wildboar (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Bluesun, you can edit that post after it has been post. Wow, I would stop going to those bars if the guys were hitting you!  
Where is that pic you promised? You're having too much fun crusin the AT!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

*hitting me*

cuz i like being hit... :sad: 

i can't get my picture small enough to fit within the limits i have been given! and if i do i look like a little munchkin and you can't even see what i look like. i need more time to develop my skills here. patience, grasshopper, patience.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Hasppy Birthday Blue onthe 28th*

I was born on Aug 28th too'

Happy Birthday


Best Tink Nathan


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

what kinda talents are you lookin for? 

like pickin up things with your feet kinda stuff?


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

I teach archery


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

My youngest daughter was born on the 28th. She is ten years old today, and I hope to get her into a hunter's safety course soon. 

So, Happy Birthday, Tink and Blue!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

*birthday ppl*

happy birthday to us!! YEEEHAAA!! spanks all around. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3.0l said:


> what kinda talents are you lookin for?
> 
> like pickin up things with your feet kinda stuff?


We'd need photographic proof of that.


----------



## CTBowMan (Dec 7, 2004)

*Liquid courage*



bluesun7602 said:


> HIT ON... HIT ON... i don't mean they hit me. :mg:
> 
> wow that was certainly a typo!!
> 
> "get hit ON by drunk men"



So only drunk men hit "ON you" Blues? I've not had a :beer: in a while :wink: J/K. But then I don't know if I'm technically hitting on you... :angel: -- Van


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Currently I run our hunting ranch- plant food plots, mow, maintain the lodge, feed the horses, work on my tan, etc etc. 

Come winter/spring I will be fishing in B.A.S.S. Open tournaments.


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

*A lot of my time is spent...*

...dancing


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Makeda Great form and nice arch on piont looks great :thumbs_up


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

white00crow said:


> Makeda Great form and nice arch on piont looks great :thumbs_up


Thanks! My arm is a little hyper-extended and that bothers me but it's a common mistake..lol. Thanks again!


----------



## Vic303 (Aug 7, 2005)

Formerly a loan officer for about 13 yrs, primarily in collections & originations.

Currently, I am Chief Tyrant, and Bottle Washer, aka, stay-at-home Mom!


----------



## TxArcher (Sep 9, 2005)

Boy, is this ever a diverse bunch!

I'm a pacemaker rep. I sell and implant pacemakers and defibrillators in patients with electrical heart abnormalities.

It keeps me off the streets, but not out of the bowshops.


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*hi ladies just wanted to drop in and say hi*

:smile: just dropin in to say hello and i hope all u gorgous beautiful women are having a terrrific day... haven't been in the women chat for awhile..sometimes women scare me :mg: ...and hello to the oh so luvely Razorback gurl!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

jarjarbinks06 said:


> just dropin in to say hello and i hope all u gorgous beautiful women are having a terrrific day...


LOL suck up  :lol:


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*and of course ms obsession....*

like i said u women scare me, now that wasn't very nice obsession...hi obsession missed ya ... ur still the super star here ! :wink: Hey, u all like my cat in the recliner on my avatar pic lol


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

jarjarbinks06 said:


> like i said u women scare me, now that wasn't very nice obsession...hi obsession missed ya ... ur still the super star here ! :wink: Hey, u all like my cat in the recliner on my avatar pic lol


Thanks for the compliment...

BTW...it's a cool avatar but now it doesnt match your screen name anymore


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*ok ladies some of u were askin me what is my avatar..*

some of u said u culdnt make out what the avatar i have is .. so here it is in full size... :teeth:


----------



## Harley70 (Aug 25, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> As we all know, the women or AT are beautiful, clever and witty, but what you do for a living? Whatever your age or career, it's all worthy, so please share.


I'm a Social Worker/Supervisor. I've been working with young people (12 years to 24 years old) who have gone through the Juvenile Justice and Social Services System for 15 years now. I have a Bachelors in Psychology and a minor in Criminal Justice. I want to go back to college to get a Bachelors in Criminal Justice.


----------



## sthrnsweetheart (Aug 27, 2005)

I was an elementary teacher for 10 years in the Southern US, hence where the name sthrnsweetheart originates  ,moved up north after divorcing years ago and love the seasons! Now I have my own travel agency.Love helping people plan their vacations and I love to travel everywhere so what better career!


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

sthrnsweetheart said:


> I was an elementary teacher for 10 years in the Southern US, hence where the name sthrnsweetheart originates  ,moved up north after divorcing years ago and love the seasons! Now I have my own travel agency.Love helping people plan their vacations and I love to travel everywhere so what better career!


another michagander :smile: what part of northern michigan are ya in


----------



## sthrnsweetheart (Aug 27, 2005)

Traverse City here! Where are you?


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

im in manchester its a little south of ann arbor,in farm country,traverse city is nice place my mom and dad live close to there in a town called moorestown,kind of inbetween where you are at and houghton lake


----------



## sthrnsweetheart (Aug 27, 2005)

Yea I realized you were in Manchester AFTER I sent the post and looked at your post where it's listed where you live, duh!!! hahaha.....I love it here,my 2 sons love it here, it's a great place to live and to get to enjoy all the seasons, no dealing with overcrowded schools, no more bad humidity 365 days a year and no hurricanes! Snow, yes..but LOVE it!!!! But then I love beach days too, so I get it all up here.


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm capin's wife. I used to run a produce market that also sold US Cellular cell phones. I had a baby the 8th of this month so now I sit at home on my ***. I will be helping my dad with the vineyard when we start picking grapes, should be starting this weekend. He has 8 acres of wine grapes that are sold to Château Morrisette Winery. http://www.thedogs.com 
I also have a few cattle mixed in with dads.


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

I am a morgue technician. (Autopsies)


----------



## nogills (Aug 12, 2005)

*thinks 3D might need a scent-lok suit*

Sorry 3D, couldnt resist that, thats a very special smell emitting from the doors of the ME's office. Been there several times myself. I'm sure you get used to it after awhile, my job of finding them is bad enough, let alone cutting them open    and fondling their inards  :smile:


----------



## Pixel (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm currently in college, studying microbiology. I'm also the president of my archery club, compete in collegiate competitions, and study in a research lab.


----------



## taylor.0124 (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh my


----------

